# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  درخواست اموزش تندخوانی و تقویت حافظه

## tohid645

سلام
درخواست تندخوانی و تقویت حافظه دارم

مثل دکترسیدا (ذهن برتر ) تصویریاش

یا موارد دیگه که بهتر میدونین معرفی کنین

تشکر

----------

